# How do I (teach my dog to)... Give back rubs?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Not entirely kidding... 

We were joking about this earlier but it really would be a cool and useful trick to use Jax's oven mits/bear paws for!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

when you figure it out, you must demonstrate. The reason Babsy sleeps in my bed is because she likes to lay up against my back -- that is so comfortable. LOL!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance will only lay next to me with his back against me, so no back rubs. LOL Unless I am giving them to him. LOL


----------



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

Lie naked face down at the end of a narrow corridor with big chunks of meat glued to your upper back. To get to the meat the dog will be forced to clamber on top as he cant go around the side resulting in his big doggy paws giving a deep tissue massage!

You can thank me later!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

does your dog give a paw?? sit in front of him and ask for his paw.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Not entirely kidding...
> 
> We were joking about this earlier but it really would be a cool and useful trick to use Jax's oven mits/bear paws for!


Get a couple of cats. They're very good at that actually (kneading).


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

woody said:


> Lie naked face down at the end of a narrow corridor with big chunks of meat glued to your upper back. To get to the meat the dog will be forced to clamber on top as he cant go around the side resulting in his big doggy paws giving a deep tissue massage!
> 
> You can thank me later!


:rofl: I'll just print this out and have it close by for when the paramedics arrive!
It's a good thing he's pretty good with the 'leave it' command... When he gets to my spleen, I'll be able to let him know that's not part of the trick


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

BGSD said:


> Get a couple of cats. They're very good at that actually (kneading).


I've always had a suspicion with cats that they're not so much kneading as they are wiping their paws after being in the litter box LOL


----------



## Justhereforthecomments (Nov 14, 2021)

woody said:


> Lie naked face down at the end of a narrow corridor with big chunks of meat glued to your upper back. To get to the meat the dog will be forced to clamber on top as he cant go around the side resulting in his big doggy paws giving a deep tissue massage!
> 
> You can thank me later!


Even ten years on, this, is the best comment in this thread. 👏


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm still trying to convince Kairos that being near me is a good thing much less a back rub😅😂 keep us updated on how it goes


----------

